# Waterfowl Harvest Data



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Why doesn't the DWR update harvest reporting anymore? Nothing since 2011...........
http://wildlife.utah.gov/duck-data.html


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Because they are not out there checking birds like they should be man.I dont think I have been checked or my birds that last three years.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I get checked all the time at Farmington Bay....


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

We were checked almost every time leaving OB too.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I've been checked once at OB in high school. The guy told me I killed a scaup and 3 teal. I had a mallard drake and 3 gadwall.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I've been checked once at OB in high school. The guy told me I killed a scaup and 3 teal. I had a mallard drake and 3 gadwall.


^^^Brilliant!!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I got checked once down south and the CO asked me what kind of birds they were. Had never seen or heard of a bufflehead before.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Why doesn't the DWR update harvest reporting anymore? Nothing since 2011...........
> http://wildlife.utah.gov/duck-data.html


I got checked once at Howard Crane and once at BRMBR since 2011.

The BRMBR check was by the FWS though.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I've been checked once at OB in high school. The guy told me I killed a scaup and 3 teal. I had a mallard drake and 3 gadwall.


No he was right, you had a scaup and 3 teal. You see, the Mallard drake wanted to be a scaup all his life and identified as a scaup. The Gadwalls were simply pre-operative teal so in essence they really were teal. Hey it works for liberals and Bruce Jenner so why not ducks.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> Why doesn't the DWR update harvest reporting anymore? Nothing since 2011...........
> http://wildlife.utah.gov/duck-data.html


 Tom retired


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> No he was right, you had a scaup and 3 teal. You see, the Mallard drake wanted to be a scaup all his life and identified as a scaup. The Gadwalls were simply pre-operative teal so in essence they really were teal. Hey it works for liberals and Bruce Jenner so why not ducks.


I googled Bruce Jenner and came up with sports results. Are you talking about his hot twin sister Caitlyn Jenner?


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I googled Bruce Jenner and came up with sports results. Are you talking about his hot twin sister Caitlyn Jenner?


Hot???-O,-


----------



## blair stringham (Apr 29, 2013)

I will try to get this updated in the next few weeks. It hasn't been a high priority for us in the past because numbers generally don't change a whole lot from year-year. However, if you guys would like to see it we can make it happen!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

blair stringham said:


> I will try to get this updated in the next few weeks. It hasn't been a high priority for us in the past because numbers generally don't change a whole lot from year-year. However, if you guys would like to see it we can make it happen!


Blair that would be good to see them back up.


----------



## blair stringham (Apr 29, 2013)

The harvest and population data for WMAs has now been updated.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks Blair!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Just got back yesterday from camping on the Skyline. Usually the lakes are full of ducks and babies. I was shocked to see as few of waterfowl as we did, lake after lake were nearly barren of them.


-DallanC


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

It crazy to see how the number jump from year to year.


----------



## ducknuts (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't see why this information was so important to get posted. Like the man said doesn't change much from year to year.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

ducknuts said:


> I don't see why this information was so important to get posted. Like the man said doesn't change much from year to year.


 Inquiring minds want to know.;-) It's not a huge deal, but it never hurts to have as much information as possible when planning out a season.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

ducknuts said:


> I don't see why this information was so important to get posted. Like the man said doesn't change much from year to year.


it also helps when to hit places doring the season. yes every year different


----------

